

Hacking: The Universe Had it Right From the Start - ericHosick
http://blog.interfacevision.com/index.php/2011/09/hacking-the-universe-had-it-right-from-the-start/

======
stray
> If I want to bake a pie, I just grab the ingredients and bake it. ... Don’t
> use parameters in your programs.

If you ignore the parameters like the precise amount of each ingredient, the
order in which you mix them, the oven temperature and how long to bake your
pie -- It'll be a pretty shitty pie.

For now I think I'll keep using functions with parameters.

~~~
ericHosick
Sure. You do need that information to make a good pie. I just think that using
the parameters to provide that information is the wrong way to go about it.

